# Had endo appointment, input please :)



## Karinp (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello. Went to an endocrinologist and after looking at things, he diagnosed me with hashimoto's. Here are my labs:

TPO was 83 ( up from 34, 2 years ago)
TSH was 2.1
free t 3 2.7 (2.2-5.0)
Free t 4 0.9 (0.7-1.7)
he also drew another antibody test which isn't back yet. I did like that he wants to start me on levothyroxin now 50 mcg instead of waiting for things to progress. He also told me he wants to see my tsh closer to 1 so i know that's good because from what i've read on here, some docs won't treat until much higher.

My only concern was when we were talking about meds how he was in strong favor of levothyroxin vs. Naturethroid/armour. He gave me a long explanation and wanted to try the levothyroxin and see me back in a month and then every six months.

Questions, i think my t4 looks quite low. Am i right and what is a better level?

Thanks so much, you are all so knowledgeable!!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Your T4 is in the normal range.

Many on this board like Armour. I personally am a fan of the synthetics such as Levoxyl and Levothyroxin and have used them successfully for about 20 years.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Everyone is different. My regular PCP gave me the "speech" about synthetic vs. natural and I tried Levothroid. On the 4th day I was in the ER. Went to a naturopath and she put me on Naturethroid. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it. My mother is on Synthroid and has been for years. It just really depends. I think in my case anyway, I have a hard time converting T4 to T3, so taking a straight T4 wasn't the way to go. Once I switched, I instantly felt better. Unfortunately you may have to try the synthetic and see how you do. 
Even though your T's are in range, they are both VERY low. When I was diagnosed with Hashi's my TSH was 3.9, Free T3 was 2.7 and T4 was .08. TSH was a bit high and both T's were in range but in the basement. My TPO was 439.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Karinp said:


> Hello. Went to an endocrinologist and after looking at things, he diagnosed me with hashimoto's. Here are my labs:
> 
> TPO was 83 ( up from 34, 2 years ago)
> TSH was 2.1
> ...


It's a good idea to start on T4 first and see how that goes. Many respond very favorably.

While in range, your FT4 is in the basement and so is your FT3. I think you are going to perk up on the levothyroxine.


----------

